# Beretta #71 .22 L.R. pistol, need to strip it



## CBH (Mar 22, 2009)

down to the bare frame.  Take everything apart to clean it up and reassemble it.  Any instructions, suggestions, prayers, etc. would be helpful.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 23, 2009)

I have an owner's manual for a Model 70 that I can copy for you.  PM me so we can make contact.  I can probably fax or email it to you.


----------



## jglenn (Mar 23, 2009)

model is also here

http://stevespages.com/pdf/beretta_70.pdf

BIG file to down load though..


----------

